# Solved: How do you create a windows alert message box?



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

I was wondering how to create a windows alert box. example: an exe file that when opened comes up with a alert/error box with a OK button. When OK pressed exe file is closed. See picture of example. It would be good to be able to edit the text found in alert/error box.









Ignore the text, and other message box in background.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

If you planning to incorporate the aler box in a webpage see"click to alert example" :
http://www.aspnetcenter.com/cliktoprogram/javascript/alert.asp

or

http://www.webhelp.org/javascript/ALERT/

or

http://www.iwu.edu/~jhaefner/CS120/JSwindows.htm

or are you wondering how to change the content of different alert boxes that pop up in the windows OS?


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish to just create a alert box that comes up when you open a exe file in windows. Is it possible to make a blank exe file that the only thing it does is open a alert box?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, check out AutoIt, taylor made to do this and lots more.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

johnwill said:


> Yep, check out AutoIt, taylor made to do this and lots more.


Seems kind of similar to WinBatch but free.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you wanting this pop up to fire when another unrelated application is run?


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

johnwill said:


> Yep, check out AutoIt, taylor made to do this and lots more.


Thanks,
That is just what I am looking for. Great program, good that it is free!

Thanks johnwill and PC Wiz for replying to post


----------

